
Before They Created Apple, Jobs and Wozniak Hacked the Phone System - venning
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/before-they-created-apple-jobs-and-wozniak-hacked-the-phone-system/
======
venning
[http://asdfio.com/aasdf*asdfasdf*asdf](http://asdfio.com/aasdf*asdfasdf*asdf)

asdif _[http://aosdifjasd.com/adfa*sasdf](http://aosdifjasd.com/adfa*sasdf)

[http://asdofi.com*](http://asdofi.com*) asdf

------
venning

      code
    
    
    
    
    

bar

